# your daily makeup regimen...



## macmilf (Mar 26, 2005)

ok guys i was bored and thought about doing this post. hopefully it will be fun and interesting...

so my question to all of you is...how do you do your makeup? where do you start? any special tips? share your step-by-step guide to pampering and beautifying that face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we can all learn a thing or two from each other. =)


i usually put on my face like this:

1. gotta wash the face of course! a very important step-the best way to start putting your makeup is definitely w/a clean face (i wash my face at least 3 times a day-morning, before putting on my makeup, and night)
2. moisturizer! oh yes! can't forget that-it makes the rest of your makeup just "sink-in" i used a regular moisturizer from avon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. dab on a little of MAC fast response eye cream under the eyes
3. next would be my select cover up concealer-just a tad bit will go on my lids too
4. i use a short-handled MAC powder brush i forget the ....with studio fix
5. at this point i'll usually fill in my eyebrows with my handy dandy lingering eyebrow crayon-i'd die without it! i ALWAYS need to have 2 on hand because it tends to run out before you know it!
6. my favorite part-eyeshadow! gotta love it...it's the best and most fun thing to put on since the possibilities are endless! gotta start with a base of course. i'm a sponge girl. i'd say i'll only use a brush for blending and highlight
7. eyeliner and mascara to follow
8. i put on my blush making a fish face. lol
9. lip liner and lipstick or lipglass. but my all time favorite lip product to use would be MAC lacquers! ohh yeah baby i love em! lol. 

and last but not least, look in the mirror and give myself a pat on the back lol.

now this whole process usually takes me just under an hour. but if i'm in a rush, 15-20 min tops. 

so ladies, how do YOU put on YOUR makeup? 

share share share!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Mar 26, 2005)

I wake up at 7 and goto school at 7:45 *this includes breakfast* So I have to get going pretty fast. I take a long time to do everything, lol.

1. Quickly wash face
2. Dry face
3. Brush teeth
4. concealer/powder
5. eyeliner 
6. "do" my eyebrows
7. Chapstick

Then I have a choice of keeping it that way or actually put some eye shadow,  blush etc on.


----------



## amandamakeup (Mar 26, 2005)

1. wash face
2. Use toner
3. moisturize
4. concealer
5. studiofix
6.blush
7.mascara
8.eyeliner
9. brows
10. lipliner and lipstick.

then I do the hair.


----------



## Onederland (Mar 26, 2005)

About an hour including shower...

1. Shower - 20 mins
2. Wash Face - DDF Blemish Cleanser
3. Pat Dry
4. Acne Cream - Perricone Acne Gel Cream - on any zits, especially the ones that are just forming.
5. Moisturize - Shiseido Bio-Performance Super Advanced Revitalizer
6. Foundation - Giorgio Armani - LSF
7. Under Eye Concealer - MAC Studio Finish Concealer
8. Loose Powder - Becca Fine Loose Powder
9. Blush - Giorgio Armani Sheer Blush
10. Eyeliner - Yves Saint Laurent Haute Tenue in N.2 (white)
11. Mascara - Giorgio Armani Soft Lash
12. Lip Balm - Kiehls N.1
13. Lip Gloss - Stila Lip Pot in Baie (YLBB)

The result?






Hahaha, i know some may have already seen that picture. But i love it so much. <3!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Mar 26, 2005)

^^^ It looks like you aren't wearing anything at all! Now I wonder about the guys at my school...


----------



## Onederland (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_^^^ It looks like you aren't wearing anything at all! Now I wonder about the guys at my school..._

 
Hahaha...well its good that when a guy wears makeup, one should not be able to tell. Girls as well, how many times have you seen a girl with foundation so thick, that if you scratched her face, it'd leave a dent?

There isnt ALOT of difference between when i do, and when i don't wear makeup. Other than old acne scars and some redness and some bags and puffiness around my eyes. Things that most guys have...

I just look at alot more refined and classic when i have it on, my skin is even, and i always get comments on how radiant my skin is, and people are always so shocked then i tell them I have makeup on, since they never believe me. Hahaha...


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 26, 2005)

1) Olay Daily Facials (my HG) to wash face
2) Olay complete to moisturize
3) Benefit F.Y.Eye eye base
4) Mac shroom (wash), sable (lid/crease), noctournelle (outter corner)
5) Mac carbon to line, L'Oreal Voluminous mascara in black
6) Cargo gotham blush
7) Crapshoot on what's on lips: usually L'Oreal colorjuice in Passion Fruit Squeeze or Mac Flashmode lustreglass
8)OH YEAH! MAC studiofix in N3.

That's my daily routine, but I always experiment w/ color.


----------



## smilezlie (Mar 26, 2005)

i keep telling my guy friends that makeup is their friend but nooooo they just dont listen! 


1.wash face.
2.moisturizer! sephora brand. im cheap and poor lol

3.too faced concealer {the double ended one) under my eyes and blend.
4.moisture blend foundation applied with sponge. i need to invest in a brush but it was either the brush or the foundation last trip and what good is a brush without foundation?
5.Urban Decay blush in paranoid

6.canton candy paint on eyelids.
7.too faced first base on browbone 

8.eyeshadow time! i use my too faced crease brush to apply pretty much everything. normally a mixture of UD midnight cowboy, X, polyester bride on browbone, MAC mythology in crease, kitschmas pigment along lashline and bottom lashline and dusted gently on browbone. 

9.line my top and bottom lashes with my #263 brush and blacktrack fluidline. 

10.cheapo jane mascara. i need to invest in something better.

11.notice im running 5 mins late like always, locate my love nectar l/g and put it on in the car on way to class/work.

if im feeling like i look icky or i have more time i use my toofaced powder brush and dust on some studio fix and a little of my too faced bronzer.


it only takes me 15-20 mins.


----------



## Cedar (Mar 26, 2005)

1) Wash face, of course.  Either Mario Badescu Cucumber Cleansing Gel or Neutrogena Pore-Refining Wash thingie.  I don't function well in the mornings, so it's whatever I grab first.

2) Toner.  Either Mario Badescu Keratoplast Cleansing Lotion or Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Toner.  

3) Moisturizer:  Neutrogena Oil-Free moisturizer SPF 15.  I never leave the house without SPF 15 something on, because I'm Malfoy-pale and don't take well to the sun.

4) Lip balm:  Lush Lip Service.  But I should switch to something with sunblock.

5) Foundation:  MAC Select Tint SPF 15 NC20 (why don't they make this in NC15??), then Studio Fix NC15.

6) Fling brow crayon, then eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara.  I usually pick out my makeup the night before, because I am really that nonfunctional in the morning.

6a) Fix mascara blots on eyelids.

7) Blush.  

8 ) Lip liner and/or lipstick and/or gloss, depending on what I do with my eyes.

9) be 10 minutes late for work.


----------



## thenumberdevil (Mar 26, 2005)

1) wash face: origins checks and balances cleanser
2)moistuize: origins balanced diet with origins never say dry on rough patches
3)origins 'quick hide' concealer undereyes 
4)mac paint, usually bare canvas
5)pearl ccb over paint (helps shadows stick and be vibrant)
6)eyeshadow! and lots of it
7)line waterline with engraved powerpoint, zoomlash mascara
8)brush off any fallout
9)origins 'spot remover' acne stuff on zits, followed by concealer
10)mac select spf 15 NW20, blended with fingers
11)clinique blended loose powder in transparency 3
12)fill brows with random lancome dark brown e/s
13)blush, usually mac cubic
14)a little more loose powder, and touch ups wherever needed

...whoa...that's a lot of crap...
i think it usually takes 20-30 mins, depending on how complex the e/s is


----------



## martygreene (Mar 26, 2005)

I feel so slovenly after reading this thread. 

We're lucky if I've bathed every other day!

I don't have a daily routine when it comes to makeup- I listen to what my skin tells me as far as extra washing/moisturizing/etc. as far as makeup goes, I'd say a good 75% of the time I'm not wearing any.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 26, 2005)

Shower lasts about 15-20 minutes...and then: 
1) Wash face
2) Moisturize and put contacts in
3) Foundation (Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse)
4) Concealer (MAC Select Cover-Up)
5) MAC Paint in Untitled as base
6) Eyeshadow ...sometimes eyeliner 
7) Mascara
8) Blush

And away we go....takes about 10-15 minutes. 
oh and 9) Slop on some lip balm and Lipglass/lustreglass right before I leave for class.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 26, 2005)

lets see..lol

1.wash face
2.i then blow dry it and blow dry my eyelashes lol
3.avon moisturizer
4.clinque pore mini.
5.foundation (revlon colorstay) ..sometimes use fingers or a sponge
6.eyeliner (only if im up for it for the day)\
7.eyeshadow
8.I then get my eyelash curler and blow dry it to make it warm and then blow dry my face again to get all the extra eyeshadow off my face
9.use the eyelash curler lol
10.mascara
11.blush 
12.then i do my eyebrows

this takes me about 20-30 min..but thats only on days i go out like weekends and day offs ..i never really wear makeup to school anymore! lol i;ve found my skin is a lot more fresher now that i've stopped wearing foundation. I usualy just wear mascara and off i go!


----------



## MACaLicious (Mar 27, 2005)

Well . . . I usually:

1. Wash my face
2. Use toner all over
3. Moisturize
4. Foundation (Super Balanced Compact)
5. Concealer (MAC Select Cover Up)
6. Then I use Cream Color Base in Tint as a base on my eyelids for my eyeshadows
7. I use a gold/beige shimmery eyeshadow (by Estee Lauder) all over my lids.
8. I wear different color eyeshadows everyday, but my usual look is Amber Lights all over with Stila Eyeshadow in Jade as a liner.
9. Then I brush on two coats of black mascara, usually one by Loreal.
10. Then I use blush, which is either MAC Mocha or MAC Foolish Me, or Estee Lauder Raspberry or Potpurri. 
11. I put on some kind of Lip Smackers, then MAC Lustreglass in Wonderstruck, Springbean, or MAC Lipglass in Oh Baby.

& that's all . . . it doesn't take that long, actually


----------



## veilchen (Mar 27, 2005)

I love reading such posts, it's so much fun!

1. Wash face (Nivea cleanser)
2. Moisturize (Biotherm Aquasource)
3. Base for eyelids (usually a MAC paint or some dabs of fluidline)
4. Eyeshadow (mostly MAC, optional: eyeliner)
5. Mascara
6. Foundation (depending on mood) and concealer
7. Blot powder
8. Lipgloss (or lipstick)

Depending on how much time I have, I'll do it all in 20 minutes or be more elaborate and spend an hour on it ;-)


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_Hahaha...well its good that when a guy wears makeup, one should not be able to tell. Girls as well, how many times have you seen a girl with foundation so thick, that if you scratched her face, it'd leave a dent?_

 
Good gosh, it's true. That type of foundation wearer has always scared the crap out of me.

My routine is really minimalist too, because I only cleanse/tone/moisturise at night, when I have my pre-bed shower/bath.

In the morning after brushing teeth, I very rarely recleanse unless my skin feels like it needs it. This is a run-down of my routine:

1. wet flannel with boiling water, squeeze dry then wipe face all over (not only does this wake me up, but gets rid of oilier patches on my face)
2. use toner on face if needed (usually only if oily)
3. apply daytime moisturiser, and only if venturing outside
4. apply lip liner
5. apply lip product of choice, usually gloss. If lips are really dry, I'll put balm on underneath let sit for a while, then wipe off
6. eye makeup only if I can be bothered/not running late/feeling really girly

The only thing I can say I do everyday without fail is the wet flannel thing - really livens up my skin (and person, ha ha!).


----------



## banana (Mar 28, 2005)

-wash face (specktro gel)
-moisturize (olay complete)
-MK full coverage foundation used as undereye concealor, if I need coverage on my face I use Annabelle skintrue foundation
-I use the angled brush part of the lise watier brow/lash brush to apply a dark eyeshadow to my upper lashline -spooly part of lise watier brush to tame brows
-mascara on top lashes only (rimmel ESL)
-blush (fleur power)
-prep lips with labello lip balm before putting on lipstick/gloss
-flatiron to straighten kinks in hair (I shower at night) & A/G liquid varnish to tame frizz

On workdays pretty eyeshadow looks are usually out of the question.  It's too much work to apply because I absolutely must use a cream base and even then it doesn't stay on for a full 10 hours.  So I only wear it when I have extra time in the morning.


----------



## AnGeLNS363 (Mar 28, 2005)

1. wash face while in the shower

2. toner (C.O. Bigelow for B&BW)

3. moisturize (Clinique superdefense)

4. foundation (MAC NW20 Studio Stick)

5. concealor (if i'm not running late! Bobbi Brown colcealor kit)

6. brows (MAC clear brow gel)

7. e/s: usually BB Bone or MAC Vanilla as a wash, with Retrospeck/Sweet Lust on the lids, Phloof! to highlight the browbone/inner corners of the eyes

8. e/l: Clinique quickeyes in Slate (if i'm pressed for time!); MAC e/s in Woodwinked as a liner

9. blush: BB blush in Sandstone, NARS Orgasm, Baby Pink cheek jelly

10. lips: MAC clear lip conditioner (always!), l/g in Sizzlepeach/Wonderstruck if i have time (and i usually don't!)

11. a mist of Evian aerosol spray to my face before i jet out the door- helps keep my face feeling nice, even when i have the heat or the AC blasting in the car! =)


----------



## Elorien (Mar 28, 2005)

If I'm not going out anywhere...

1. Shower and/or wash face
2. Toner (Biotherm)
3. Moisturizer (Biotherm biosensitive)

If I am going out, this is the essential makeup...

4. Foundation (Chanel double perfection creme poudre)
5. Concealer
6. Brow color (MAC pencil in lingering)
7. Powder (Clinique gentle light)
8. Blush
9. Eye shadow base (using Stilife paint all over to brighten my eyes)
10. Tinted lip balm

If I have time and I'm not feeling lazy, I'll add...

11. Check brows for stray hairs and tweeze
12. Brow wax (smashbox, or just plain old hair wax)
13. Eye shadow and liner
14. Curl lashes and apply mascara (I always curl them if I'm using mascara)
15. Lip liner, although I often skip this
16. Lipstick or gloss, depending on my mood

Hm, that's a lot of steps.. no wonder I'm always late  Good thing my hair is low maintenance.


----------



## GoldieLox (Mar 28, 2005)

Mon. - Thurs. ( cuz i have work)

1.wash face (toleraine by la roche posay)
2.efflaclar k (prevents blemishes)
3.SPF 20 mixed with moisterizer (hydraphase by la roche posay)

then i just use the mineral makeup at my work between clients if im bored otherwise i dont wear anything but carmex on lips. haha.

Weekends or when i go out :

1 - 3 same as above (for day i have a different night routine)
4.with powder brush apply youngblood mineral loose powder concealer
5.blush... usually peachykeen
6.black eye liner
7.shadow... whatever i feel like using.
8.carmex or some other chapstick
9.lipgloss.. usually precocious.

And im done! takes about 30 mins tops.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 30, 2005)

hee hee.. i love these threads  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





shower = at LEAST 25 minutes  using one of my 985896598569845 shower gels and scrubs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. wash face while in the shower (origins checks & balances)

2. toner (origins oil refiner) 

3. moisturize (origins a perfect world & clinique moisture in control) 

(while face moistirizer sinks into my  skin,  obsessively moisturizes the  body with one of my bliss body butters, and my footsies with bliss foot patrol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




onto the next step....

4. powder  (MAC studio fix) 

5. brows (MAC clear brow gel)

6. eyes (scans my 987766354638239489 shadows and picks the ones that catch my eye and match my mood that day :twisted: ) & MAC zoomlash mascara

7. e/l: MAC eye kohl of the day

8. blush: whichever one suits my look of the day

9. lips: MAC clear lip conditioner (HG & always), l/g or l/s according to my look of the day

10. the hair

I'm DONE! (usually takes a minimum of an hour- daily!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 30, 2005)

I take a shower that does last 15-20 minutes.
1. I apply eyeshadow on both of my eyes
2.Then I applylipgloss.
thats all I do. Thanks


----------



## user2 (Mar 31, 2005)

1.) Washing my face with Vichy's washing gel
2.) Cleaning it with Clinique's Clarifying Lotion
3.) Moisturizing it with MAC's Moisture Feed/Skin
4.) Benefit's Dr. Feelgood
5.) Concealing it with Slect Cover-Up (or Moisturecover soon, hopefully)
6.) Foundation (Select SPF 15 in NC15)
7.) e/s-base
8.) e/s
a) sometimes eyeliner or a fluidliner
9.) Mascara (Zoom Lash or Pro Lash)
a) sometimes a blush
10.) Fix+
----> DONE!!!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok, this could take a while:
Shower, wash face etc.
  Oh yeah, Contacts in.....really really speeds up the process. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Undereye moisturizer - biotherm hydrya-detox
Face moisturizer - biotherm aquasource gel
Concealer - mac nc20 new wand concealer
Make up for ever shine on powder (don't use foundation) this stuff is awesome
eyes - eyeshadow, mascara, eyeliner if I am leaving the house otherwise 
  I just use mascara
blush or bronzer - whatever mood strikes me
lipliner - duwop reverse lip liner
lipgloss - I don't usually wear lipstick, but I did just buy two of the new collection yesterday (frosti and the light pink sparkely one)
This takes about 20 - 30 mins depending on how much I get interupted
Hair - 10 to 15 mins.  I have curly hair and I just have to straighten it
Probably about an hour to get ready on a fast day........we won't talk about all the bad makeup/hair days which take forever.  Sigh.


----------



## luxette (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm always in a horrible rush for school in the morning, so my routine does a bit like this:

1) Stumble out of bed and then fall asleep in the shower (this has happened multiple times). Awake with a jolt and wonder how much time has passed. Use facial exfoliator in the shower to save time.

2) Depending on what I'm doing with my hair that day, I put in any products that are leave-ins or have to be applied when it's wet. 

3) Moisturize with Cetaphil Daily Moisturizer. 

4) Put base on my eyes (typically UD primer potion) and apply max factor undereye concealer.

5) Put on some basic eye shadow since my little nap in the shower cost me my makeup creativity for the day. I apply a pearl-ish Loreal shadow with some tan shadow (revlon maybe?) in the crease. Lightly dust on some MAC Retrospeck so I don't look heinously boring.

6) Dark brown eyeliner (NYC) and Great Lash mascara, because while not my HG mascara, it's pretty damn good for five bucks.

7) Apply Neutrogena Clean Tint foundation (I'm acne-prone, so I like to stick with Neutrogena face products because they don't make me totally break out). Lightly dust some L'Oreal True Match (I think?) powder to stop shine.

8) Neutrogena blush in "Sweet Raisin". I just love this color.

9) After brushing my teeth, I put a coat of Burts Bee's lip balm (stick form) and then top that with the lipgloss du jour, oftentimes Neutrogena MoistureShine in Groove or Tickled.

10) Do a time check and notice that despite the fact that I cut a lot of make up corners, I'm still at least ten minutes behind and say a silent prayer that I didn't miss my bus.


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 14, 2005)

For my boring day time routine:
1: Cleanse, moisturize
2. Concealer
3. Bronzer/blush
4. Natural type e/s (MAC Shroom)
5. Liner & mascara
6. Gloss


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

Quick Regimen:

 :arrow: Wash face
 :arrow: Apply Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer in Light to Neutral
 :arrow: Apply pressed powder
 :arrow: Apply beige eyeshadow on lids
 :arrow: Apply eyeliner (pencil) on the outer corner of the eye and on the inside rim
 :arrow: Apply 2 coats mascara
 :arrow: Apply blush
 :arrow: Apply lip gloss

and out of the house!!!!

Full Regimen:

 :arrow: Wash face
 :arrow: Moisturize with Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel
 :arrow: Wait 5 minutes to let the skin absorb the moisturizer
 :arrow: Apply concealer where needed (and if needed!)
 :arrow: Apply foundation
 :arrow: Apply pressed powder
 :arrow: Apply desired eyeshadow on lids and crease
 :arrow: Apply eyeliner (pencil) on the outer corner of the eye and on the inside rim
 :arrow: Apply 2 coats of mascara
 :arrow: Apply blush
 :arrow: Apply lip gloss


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 24, 2005)

* Wash face
* Use toner
* Lightly pat moisturizer
* Lip balm (every other week I expoliate my lips before this step)
* Apply Mary Kay's Skin Mattifying Lotion
* Concealer (when needed)
* Put on an eye base (usually a shadestick)
* Lightly dust powder on my face
* Apply eye makeup
* fill in eyebrows if needed
* Blush
* Lipgloss


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 24, 2005)

Onederland, no man should be as hot as you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






OK my stats:
Wash face
Pat dry
Smashbox Green Primer all over
Foundation
MAC Paint
NARS Taos Blush
Blacktrack eyeliner on inner rim of upper eye
Curl lashes and mascara
then I'm gone.


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2005)

1. shower; wash face / body / hair / shave / blah blah blah ...
2. as hair is wrapped up in a towel for it to dry a bit, i brush my teeth, then put on moisturizer.
3. take off towel. put it volumizing mousse & spray on a heat conditioning spray for when i blow dry.
4. blow dry hair upside down then brush upside down.
5. apply eyeshadow then eyeliner then mascara & last but not least, lip gloss or lip color
6. good day =]


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 7, 2005)

*wash face with Clarins gentle exfoliating cleanser
*Tone Lancome Vinefit 
*Moisturise Clinique Superdefense spf25
*Liquid foundation for light days or compact if its going to be a long day
*Clinique airbrush concealer
*Cheek highlighter (most of the time)
*Loose powder Estee Lauder So Ingenious
*Blush-always a different one
*Cream eye base (usually Clinique Touch Tint or MAC Sheer colour extract)
*2 Eye shadow colours-always different
*Eyeliner MAC Powerpoint or Clinique Quickliner
*Mascara-i have about 5 different ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:
*Lipliner (sometimes)
*Lipgloss/Lipstick

wow that looks like a lot written down-it doesn't look like that much normally
lots of very light layers


----------



## CWHF (Aug 8, 2005)

Apply lip balm (generic) to get lips ready for later.

Shower 10 minutes (unless I'm doing my hair then 15-20 minutes).  While in shower, wash face (alternate between Mario Badescu cleansing gel or LUSH Angels on bare skin scrub).

Dry off, apply moisturizer with spf 15 (Oil of Olay sensitive skin) and eye cream (Estee Lauder Daywear multioxidant eye cream spf 15).  Let that soak in and get dressed, make breakfasts and lunches.

Makeup depends on time, mood, and meetings at work.
Fast, casual day:  Lip gloss or tinted balm and that's it
Fast, meetings day: Mascara, gold deposit MSF, lipgloss or lipstick
Full face:
Translucent powder applied with brush (cornsilk)
MSF on top of this (I'm using this daily since I got it) as bronzer with focus on cheeks
Eyeshadow: Patina and Lucky Green or Sketch are current fave combos with Bamboom or Tanray paint as base.
Eyeliner: Fluidline in whatever color tickles my fancy applied with 209
Mascara: whatever sample I have around from GWPs, currently EL Futurist
Lips: Usually a lipglass or lustreglass if casual day.  Meeting/"grown up" days usually Honeyflower or Pink Apertif lipstick, occasionally with liner but not usually.
Spritz of fragrance if I get a chance: Diptyque Oyedo


----------



## litlaur (Aug 8, 2005)

1. wash face with Philosophy Purity cleanser and lukewarm water
2. apply Neutrogena Oil-Free Moisture for combination skin and let absorb
3. brush teeth and lips
4. apply lip balm
5. apply Studio Fix, using extra under eyes
6. fill in brows
7. apply paint on lid
8. apply shadow, liner, and mascara
9. dust off excess Studio Fix
10. apply Skinfinish or blush
11. apply lipstick/lipglass

that's when I do full face makeup. Some days I do less, of course.


----------



## enka (Aug 10, 2005)

I have several levels of colouring my face 8). All start with a clean moistured face (Dr. Hauschka) and a nice scent. 
I love to apply Make up and try to celebrate it with same nice music, cup of tea and enough time. I'm very busy, but I love my 20 minutes every morning...
- No Makeup Days: Not very often, only on sleepy sundays...
- Minimal Makeup Days: Concealer (Bobbi Brown), setting powder, mascara, lipline fixer, lipgloss
- Average Makeup Days: Minimal +Mineral Foundation, up to three e/s
- Maximum Makeup Days: Average+ l/s, eyeliner, more glitz

Yes, I never use rouge.


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok I will post my regimen... 

1.Shower.
2.Wash face in shower.
3.Spray volumizer spray on hair.
4.Brush teeth.
5.Use toner.
6.Apply moisturizer.
7.Apply Vaseline to lips. 
8.Wait 3-5 minutes. 
9.Apply concealer and blend. 
10.Apply foundation. 
11.Apply eye shadow base, shadow, liner and then fill in brows.
12.Apply blush.
13.Blot lips to remove excess Vaseline.
14.Apply lip liner. Always use a nude pencil over all my lips. 
15.Apply lipstick or gloss. 
16.Curl lashes.
17.Apply mascara.

Then it is on to finish the hair!

IDK why, but I have to do mascara last!!! I have tried doing it right after my eye shadow and it just does not feel right. LOL


----------



## MEloveMAC (Aug 11, 2005)

This is my Daily Makeup Routine when I'm "making myself up"

1. Spray M.A.C. Fix + on my face and let dry
2. Use my 190 Brush to apply M.A.C. moisture feed/skin all over
3. Use the 187 Stippling Brush. Squeeze a small dabble of concealer onto a flat surface. Spray Fix + on to the 187 then buff buff buff onto skin. 
4. Use NC43 and brush to apply foundation sparingly, try hard not to cake it on. (Using the Stippling Brush & concealer method is awesome, makes your skin look absolutely flawless)
5. Use Cream Color Base with whatver color eyeshadow I am using for the day (TIP: M.A.C.'s cream color base "Slick" works sooo well with the Blue family) try it!
6. Complete the eye makeup
7. Top off with lip conditioner, lipglass
8. Do Cheeks, bronzer or blush
9. Lastly, do brows, considering that I do my eyebrows with eyeshadow, & I shadow them in outisde of my natural brow hairs (since I lack some) it looks more natural and finished in the end. 
YAY, now I'm done


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 14, 2005)

.....


----------



## jaci core (Aug 15, 2005)

if i have time, i like to use microfine refinisher before i go to bed so when i wake up, i have nice smooth skin.   8) 

then after showering, and before doing my hair, i use oil control lotion so while i'm doing my hair, it sets in.

then i:

_define my eyebrows with era and #266 brush, and use smashbox browtech
_throw on a base like benefit lemonaid and/or bare canvas.
_ use concealer or YSL touche eclat anywhere if i need it.
_eyes; eyeshadows, blacktrack, and mascara.
_blush/bronzer/shimapgne MSF
_lipstick or lipglass if i'm in the mood.

and that's it!!
<3


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 15, 2005)

1. Shower -> Wash face, body, hair 
2. Moisturize -> Face & apply eye cream
3. Curl lashes
4. Apply mascara
5. Apply foundation
6. Apply concealer
7. Apply powder, Bronzing powder & blush
8. Draw brows
9. Apply eye shadows, eye khol
10. Apply lipliner, lipstick or lipgloss
11. Do my hair


----------



## Crazy Girly (Aug 15, 2005)

1) Thake a shower and wash my face,hair and body
2) Then I put on some moisturizer
3) Then put on my Loreal Make up
4) Then put on MAC Studio Fix NC 30
5) Then apply my eyeshadow base
6) let the base dry a little bit and put on MAC Chekhue
7) put some Benefit Moon Beam on my eyes,cheeks and nose
8.) then the best part :eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( it depends on what I'm wearing)
9) then i put on MAC PP or Eye Kohl
10) Apply my HG Diorshow a couple of times
11) brush my brows
12) put on my HG MAC Lipgelée Saplicious
13) then I do my hair

-DONE-


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 17, 2005)

Christina's Daily Ritual

i take my showers at night and once every two days i give my face a facial steam

pluck stray hairs from eyebrows

douse face with Mario Badescu Strawberry scrub: wash face in cold water and apply moisturizer 

drag my sorry ass down to my badae infront of the TV with Traincase and the MAC carry all full of my eyeshadow palettes

apply a good amount of benefit lemonaid to eyelids

fumble thru colour organized palettes and pick out the eyeshadows i want and place them in a quad so i can carry them all day with me

apply shadestick, paint whatever -  lid colour, crease  

apply light coat of wax on eyebrows and scramble for eyebrow stencil and stencil eyebrows on that takes a good 10 minutes

Blend eyeshadows - apply eyeshadow highlight/browbone

apply eyeliner

clean up the rest of my face with face wipes before foundation

apply foundation (if any)

apply mascara

add finishing touches to eyes

if i use blush/illuminating powder/skinfinish it would be now

grab tinted lip conditioner for morning, pick out lipglass/lipstick to wear later on in the day

see if everything is blended and even

do my hair ( if its down i go for the wavy look with straight in the front, and if its pulled up i do a very high pony tail and a faux fall )

and thats my day..

takes me 1.5 hours to get ready but if im rushing i can do it in a hour


----------



## asjdfkl (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmm. My face is a little high maintenance.

1) Wash face (Pond's Cold Cream or some Nivea one)
2) Serum under eyes (Eye Bright Serum from cellularskinrx.com. HG!)
3) Moisturize after a few minutes (Olay Complete w/ SPF 15 for sensitive skin)
4) Tinted moisturizer (Revlon Age-Defying Light Makeup)
5) Mineral powder (Jane Iredale PurePressed)
6) Blush (Milani usually)
7) Concealer under eyes, on spots, and on my blotchy eyelids (MAC Moisturecover)
8) Eyeshadow (usually just a shimmery neutral to even and brighten eyelids)
9) Upper lashes tightlined with Blacktrack Fluidline
10 ) Curl lashes and mascara (Max Factor Lash Lift)
11) Lip balm (Neutrogena)

Only takes about 10-15 minutes though.


----------



## melony (Aug 19, 2005)

1. wash my face while in the shower. i use kiehl's blue herbal gel cleanser(if i have breakouts) or nuetrogena deep clean cream cleanser

2. toner kiehl's calendula toner 

3. moisturizer kiehl's blue herbal moisturizer 

also slather on johnson's 24 hour moisture or burts bees apricot baby oil while still wet from shower(keeps you nice and smoothly moisturized all day which is needed where i live) all over my body

4. foundation clinique superfit in cinnamon or mary kay medium coverage in bronze 600(studio fix NW43/45 if i am going out on the town)

5. estee lauder lucidity loose powder in deep (if i am in a hurry i set makeup with blot powder in deep)

6. use brun for eyebrows then puts shadow on eyes(or my beloved pigs) i use only mac or milani(and these cheapo pigs from bon bons that are at walmart for .88) mascara is rimmel volum' eyes in black or maybelline great lash curved brush in blackest black(if i am goin out on the town i use estee lauder magnascopic in black)

7. liquid liner-prefer prestige or wet in wild. and use shadesticks on lowe lid

8. blush: have yet to find a blush to fit me

9. lips: blistex lip medex on first, then my trusty spice lip liner and assorted lip glasses from mac and smashbox

10. keep braids in my hair so i dont spend all morning in the bathroom.
max time 35 mins


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 20, 2005)

1. try and get myself out of bed 
2. brush my teeth/wash face
3. apply moisturizer (Jergens Natural Glow)
4. put in contacts
5. touch up my hair with the straightener (I shower and straighten my hair the night before) 
6. apply concealer (Maybelline Matte Mousse)
7. apply bronzer/sometimes powder (MAC bronzer/MAC studiofix) 
8. put on eyeshadow if I'm wearing it that day (I usually don't have time)
9. eyeliner on the top eyelid (or on the bottom sometimes if I feel like it)
9. wear lipbalm/lipgloss and/or lipstick (this is a must!)


----------



## kristabella (Aug 20, 2005)

...haul my ass outta bed & take ages getting dressed cos i'm in a zombie-like state.

[1] wash face & pat dry (Darphin)

...pop in my contact lenses so i can see what i'm doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[2] moisturise face (Neutrogena) & put on eye cream (Kiehls)
[3] lash primer (Shu Uemura) & lipbalm (Neutrogena)

...pack, check email, etc while everything dries & sinks in

[4] foundation/tinted moisturiser (Chanel/Laura Mercier)
[5] undereye concealer (MAC)
[6] loose powder (Laura Mercier)
[7] bronzer/blush/highlighter (MAC)
[8] mascara (rotate between a few)
[9] a wash of eyeshadow + gloss/lipstick if time permits (Stila/MAC)

all in about 25min.


----------



## katsey (Aug 28, 2005)

1. wash face in shower(Biotherm Combo)
2. toner (Biotherm dry)
3. Moisturize (Neutrogena)
4. Primer (MAC)
5. Foundation-sometimes-(MAC)
6. Concealer(MAC)
7. Powder (MAC)
8. e/s-right now using MAC's quad free to be(its a nice neutral look without being neutral)
9. Mascara (L'Oreal)
10. Lipgloss/stick (MAC)
Takes about 10 min or so(not including a bit of waiting for the moisturizer to sink in)


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 28, 2005)

*Wash face w/ textured wash cloth to exfoliate
*Tone with Witch Hazel
*Moisturize w/ Cetaphil dry skin lotion
Do whatever other little things I need to do 
*Apply lip balm
*Apply Select Tint SPF 15
*Buff Studio Fix into skin with 150 brush
*Apply lash primer
*Apply eye colors, fill brows,apply mascara
*Apply blush and/or bronzer
*Apply lip liner, lipstick and/or gloss
*Finish with silver dusk/ golden bronze loose powder, or Mineralized skin finish


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 18, 2005)

* Shower
* Wash face with Neutrogena Deep Cream Cleanser
* Aveeno Skin Brightening Moisturizer
* MAC Full Coverage (used as concealer under eyes)
* TARTE Smooth Operator or Bobbi Brown Foundation stick (depending on 
   amount of coverage I want for the day)
* Bobbi Brown loose powder 
* Fill in brows with Milani brow pencil
* Eye shadow (either one of my stila palettes or NYX or IMAN palette or... (you get the idea)
* Clinquie Dual Lash Primer/Mascara
* Lipgloss (Revlon Super Lustrous or Stila Lipglaze)


----------



## __nini (Feb 26, 2006)

*awww...i love this!*

Glad to have read some of yours, here's mine:


*Regimen*
 - Use astringent to clean pores deep 
 - Cleanse with Velocity [rarely]
 - Wash with Clean & Clear Morning Burst 
 - Exfoliate with Lancome Pure Focus or Clinique Scrub [sometimes]
 - Mask it up with MaryKay Revitalizing Mask or Grape Seed [evenings]
 - Turn the water on full COLD now to tighten my pores, since they've 
      been opened by warm/hot water thatll just age my skin!
 - Wipe face with Dr. Brandt Poreless Skin Tone
 - BareEscentuals Rever Upper or Argan Oil 
 - MAC Lip Conditioner
 - Sweet Lips lip liner
 - MAC Lipglass or Sweet Talk [when its not this cold!]
 - J'adore, Pink Sugar, Envy Me, Evidence, YSL or etc perfume

                      *grabs slingback and walks to class*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oops I forgot. I dont wear mascara on the daily - i feel like its a hassle to have to remove it EVERYDAY. Same goes for eyeliner. Unless I wake up in time to get dolled up


----------



## Killer Queen (Jun 16, 2006)

1. Shower (Wash Face in Shower)
2. Moisturise
3. Mascara

*DONE!*


----------



## swaly (Jun 17, 2006)

+ aveeno scrub.
+ rinse cold, if my skin is refusing to wake up.
+ oil of olay moisturizer––it was recommended by a dermatologist for me as the mildest lotion with spf protection, and it's also one of the only ones that doesn't make me feel greasy.
+ true match foundation.
+ MAC blot powder in medium/dark.
+ MAC mineralize skinfinish in naked you or stereo rose (petticoat just makes me look like a prostitute...seriously) on the apples of my cheeks, bridge of nose, forehead.
+ any ridiculously bright eyeshadow.
+ MAC fluidline in blue peep or royal wink, or black powerpoint pencil.
+ MAC lipstick in myth...or tutti dolce's lipgloss in mango sorbetto...usually something super super glossy or super super nude and pale.
+ at night, MAC's eye makeup remover and cleanse-off oil, then olay lotion.


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2006)

1 - shower, wash face and scrub if needed.
2 - apply face moisturiser and eye creme.
3 - groom and set eyebrows, fill with Espresso.
4 - curl lashes, apply Bad Gal Lash mascara.
5 - apply tinted lip conditioner.
5 - pull hair back into a loose ponytail as I go out the door. 

I'm a pretty low-key gal. Make-up is a special occasion thing for me now, I don't have the time or energy to do a full face on myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I have make-up burnout, the last thing I want to do is do it on myself. It feels too much like work.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 17, 2006)

...............


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 17, 2006)

1) shower (i use clinique soap for oily skin, or dior cleansing gel)
2) if im being good tone, then always moisturise
3) put some foundation on (Nw30 studio fix fluid)
4) dust with medium dark blot powder
5) put some lippie on (usually politely pink)
6) put huge sunnies on, tie hair up get dressed and RUN to work!!
7) inbetween work apply it bit by bit!!ha!!

usually use 3 eyeshadows, (always phloof as a base)

liquid liner...its a must!!!

kohl under the eyes and in the eyes

lashings of mascara... millions of blush

and a slick of pink lippie, with gloss on top.

then im done and can stop skiving!


----------



## Cruella (Jun 17, 2006)

1. Shower
2. Brush teeth
3. Use Beyond Belief AHA Scrub
4. Apply teeny bit of Green Cream Level 3 around eyes & mouth
5. Apply lipbalm
6. Do hair (takes 2 seconds since it is so short)
7. Apply UDPP
8. Apply shadow(s), liner, curl lashes, apply mascara (Maybelline Lash Stylist is the current fave)
9. Pure Luxe Cream Eraser in What Red is dabbed around my nose & any reddish areas
10. Pure Luxe mineral foundation
11. Pure Luxe You Glow, Girl! (kinda like BE Mineral Veil)
12. Lipstick or gloss
13. Blush (my go-to blush is MAC Coygirl, but it depends on my lipcolor)


----------



## astronaut (Jun 18, 2006)

1. Cleanser: Wash face with whichever cleanser I feel like (I have lots!)
2. Moisterize: with Cosmedicine Mattifier
3. Conceal: acne scars with Everyday Minerals concealor, sometimes in green if I have really red pimples
4. Foundation: Buff on Everyday Minerals Foundation in Light shade in either the matte or normal formula (whichever I feel like)
5. Blush: (sometimes) using Everyday Minerals in either Siesta or Apple (usually Siesta because it's my fav)
6. Bronzer: Define with Everyday Minerals Everyday Bronzer
7. Powder: Everyday Minerals Finishing Dust
8. Prime: Prime eyes with Too Faced Herbal Eye Concealor 
9. Base Shadow: I usually use a shade of shadow over the lid. Most likely light colour. (Ulta, Too Faced, Urban Decay, Wild & Crazy, Lancome, or MAC)
10. Define Shadow: Another shade of shadow to define the eyes. Most likely darker colour. (Ulta, Too Faced, Urban Decay, Wild & Crazy, Lancome, or MAC)
11. Sometimes I'll add a third colour of shadow when I really have time and want to. This happens rarely. My eyes suck and are hard to do cool eye makeup with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have limitations
12. Eyeliner: Clinique Eye Defining Liquid Liner in Black
13. Mascara: As of right now I'm using drugstore mascara Loreal Volume Shocking in Black. I'm going to use something else once it runs out. Not sure what since I'm not too picky/educated on mascara. I have puney lashes so there's not much anything can do.
14. Lipstick: A neutral shade (MAC or Lancome) or Lip Gloss (Philosophy)

Done lol. It takes me about 15-30 minutes each morning...


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_



_

 
Geez Louise, you look awesome! I'm taking notes!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_1 - shower, wash face and scrub if needed.
2 - apply face moisturiser and eye creme.
3 - groom and set eyebrows, fill with Espresso.
4 - curl lashes, apply Bad Gal Lash mascara.
5 - apply tinted lip conditioner.
5 - pull hair back into a loose ponytail as I go out the door. 

I'm a pretty low-key gal. Make-up is a special occasion thing for me now, I don't have the time or energy to do a full face on myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I have make-up burnout, the last thing I want to do is do it on myself. It feels too much like work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you + me = soulmates on this front.


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 19, 2006)

1.  Wash face in shower with Cetaphil, my Holy Grail.

2.  Use a scrub on face to lightly exfoliate.

3.  Wash face again with Cetaphil and rinse off with a rag.

4.  I alternate mornings with my Tazorac cream and my Clindamycin lotion for my face.

5.  Mascara if I feel like it.

6.  Lip conditioner if I feel like it as well


----------



## zeitghost (Jun 24, 2006)

1. Shower, pin hair back, mix half-dime sized amounts of Neosporin (heal any blemishes), a benzoyl peroxide cream (prevent new blemishes), alpha-hydroxy moisturizer (chemical exfoliant and moisturizer), and Mederma (fade acne scars) together and apply to face. 

2. Apply Matte Gel to t-zone.

3. Apply Bare Minerals foundation in Fair, mixed with Snow eyeshadow to achieve that elusive Irish-pale-girl shade. Touch up undereye circles with Benefit Boi-ing concealer, seal with Bare Minerals Mineral Veil.

4. Apply NARS Orgasm blush.

5. Brush and set brows with hairspray. Apply Charcoal Brown e/s over top to darken and shape.

6. Blend Bare Canvas Paint over lid. Apply Brule e/s all over lid. Put Charcoal Brown e/s in crease and wing, apply Dazzlelight e/s on browbone. Line with Nightfish fluidline and wing out.

7. Curl lashes, apply Prep+Prime Lash and Benefit BadGal Lash.

8. Cosmo l/s.


----------



## runtagua (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmmm...

Wash face
Brush teeth
Drink tea (caffeine is essential)
Breakfast
Shower
SPF
Eye primer
Shadow
Liner
Curl lashes
Concealer
Face makeup (either mmu or TM, usually)
Mascara
Blush

I think I put my mascara on before my blush so I can put my glasses on and actually *see* where I'm putting my blush. LOL.


----------



## xiahe (Jun 25, 2006)

1. wash face: proactive refining cleanser.  it's got these micro crystals or whatever in it so it does a really good job at getting rid of patches of dry skin on the face.

2. pat dry

3. toner: proactive.  

4. moisturizer: proactive repairing lotion.

5. brush teeth: i like the crest expressions in lemon ice.  =)

6. eyeliner: blacktrack f/l or engraved p/p

7. curl lashes: i just use a cheap revlon l/c...i want to buy a shu uemura one, tho.

8. mascara: cover girl lash exact.

9. chapstick: i like soft lips (vanilla or strawberry sherbert) or this raspberry-flavored lip balm from bath & body works.  ♥


----------



## nunu (Aug 28, 2007)

love this thread, ok here it goes:
1)shower (10 mins)
2)wash face (nimue facial wash) n brush teeth
3)toner (nimue)
4)moisteriser (nimue)
5)make sum tea 
6)apply vaseline 2 my lips (prep them 4 lipstick/gloss)
7)concealer (mac select cover up NW35 applied with 242 brush)
8)foundation (mac studio tech nc43 applied with 190 brush)
9)powder(mac pressed blot powder dark)
10)eyeshadow or jst eyeliner (depending on how im feeling that day)
11)mac kohl smolder in waterline (a must!)
12)mascara (maybeline xxl black)
13)blush
14)lipstick or gloss
15)hair
16)get dressed and out the door

god thats long thats why i take aaages!


----------



## banjobama (Aug 28, 2007)

1. Brush teeth, shower, wash face
2. Moisturize
3. under eye concealer- Clinique Line Smoothing is my HG
4. Foundation
5. Powder if I think I'll need it
6. Eye shadows
7. Eye brows
8. Mascara
9. Blush/MSF/etc
10. Lips


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 29, 2007)

1. wash face
2. shower (wash hair, body wash, shave)
3. brush teeth
4. moisturizer & primer
5. style hair
6. foundation
7. eye make-up
8. blush/highlighter
9. lips


----------



## ivone4eva (Aug 29, 2007)

1- wash face and brush teeth
2- toner, moisturizer, eye cream and sunblock
3- i will usually get changed before i put on my make up to let those skincare penetrate in my skin first
4- concealer
5- fy eye on eye lid
6- foundation
7- loose powder
8- eye brow
9- eye shadow base
10- eye shadow( this usually takes the longest time)
11- shadestick on waterline or around that are
12- eye shadow on the lower lid
13- eye liner
14- mascara
15- blusher
16- lip stick/ lip gloss


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Aug 29, 2007)

im pretty slow in the am, so i try to keep things as simple as possible, which means no fussing with eye shadow for me! i use mac fast response eye cream over night, as well as differen to keep the bumps away!

1. take out my braces [i have invisalign], brush teeth, floss, mouthwash, brush my braces, and then exfoliate my lips. after that i apply blistex lip balm in the little pink pot..daily treatment something haha..and let it sink in.
2. shower/bath..i use cetaphil face wash..a miracle!
3. dry my hair if i've washed it, if not..
4. moisturizer (dr. perricone active tinted moisturizer in tint 02)
5. mac strobe cream on my cheeks and my chin
6. hair
7. mascara (too faced lash extension)
8. blush (well dressed, posey, whim, or nars orgasm)
9. i always do my lips but its always something different..usually either lovelorn, myth, sandy b, or if im exhausted just daisy daze tlc...then i put a matching lipglass on top.
10. finally i line my waterline with mac smolder..i do this last because it 
seems to run and smudge away so easily, so i do it right before i go out.

when i go out someplace other than school/work, its much more involved..i just dont have the energy at 7 am!


----------



## Chastity (Aug 30, 2007)

I usually shower at night so my hair can air-dry, I don't like to blow dry it.

1. wash face, toner, moisturize.
2. Grab some chapstick or vasaline for my lips.
3. foundation (Almay)
4. loose powder to set foundation (physicians formula mineral wear)
5. blush.
6. bronzer to contour (if I feel like it)
7. Eyeshadow.  If I'm not doing a lot I always at least highlight my browbone.
8. Eyeliner, top and bottom.
9. Curl lashes.
10. Clinique Lash Primer.
11. Mascara (Estee Lauder More than Mascara and Maybelline Full N' Soft.  1 coat of each.)
12. Then I usually just throw on some C.O. Bigelow mentha lip gloss or chapstick.

Then its hair time.


----------



## Carmelita (Sep 2, 2007)

1. Wash face with Dove Cool Moisture Foaming Cleanser
2. Tone with Nivea Gentle Toner
3. Moisturize with Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion
4. Mac Prep + Prime
5. Everyday Minerals applied with MAC 182 brush
6. Revlon Colorstay concealer under eyes 
7. Maybelline Great Lash clear mascara on eyebrows 

Those are the daily, whatever else I feel like wearing that day (sometimes nothing, just leave it at that) I then apply. Usually in the order of;

8. MAC MSF for bronzer
9. Eyeshadow 
10. Eyeliner 
11. Diorshow Mascara in black
12. Chapstick (always cherry flavoured, love it!)


----------



## venacava (Jul 27, 2008)

01) Wash face (exfoliate if required), brush teeth, insert contacts & do hair
02) Moisturize
03) Primer
04) Yellow corrector to any red spots
05) Foundation
06) Concealer
07) Powder
08) Contour
09) Matte eyeshadow base to brow bone and shimmery base to lid
10) Eyeshadows - usually no less than 4 colors
11) Eyeliner - fluidliner for upper lashline, pencil to tightline and fill in any gaps between lashes
12) Brow pencil
13) Blush 
14) Highlighters
15) Curl lash & mascara
16) Lipliner
17) Lipstick or lipglass
18) Dress

I get 3 – 17 done in approx 35 minutes. It takes a lot longer than that to drag myself out of bed.


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 27, 2008)

My routine takes about an hour (shower to getting dressed)
Wash face 
Brush teeth
Shower
Moisturize and sunscreen
Foundation (either Studio Fix Powder or Clinique Tinted Moisturizer)
Concealer (Bobbi Brown)
Powder (either BE mineral veil or BLOT)
Eyes (base, shadows, liner, brows, mascara)
Blush
Lips go after breakfast and brushing teeth again
Lotion on legs and arms before getting dressed
That's it.  Whew!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 27, 2008)

Shower, brush teeth, wash face, skin products...

nars primer
laura mercier tinted moisturizer
mufe full cover to spot conceal
buff and set with mufe duo mat powder
blush bronzer highlighter
chapstick
eyeshadow- Shadow Insurance, paint pot, lid color, crease, highlight, liner, mascara, fill in brows
lips - lipstick, gloss

finish off with hair products, and styling, then get dressed.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jul 27, 2008)

I HATE heavy makeup and seeing people looking like they're going to the prom lol so I try to do as LITTLE makeup as possible... 

*shower and brush teeth @ the same time (yes I brush in the shower lol) 
*Cinnamon brow finisher
*Select Cover Up concealer NC 42
*UDPP for eyelids  and eye shadow  (some days I go w/o) 
*brown or black fluid line ( I tight line, water line, and reg line)
*prep+prime lash 
*black or brown mascara (whichever brand is handy)
 *oil control lotion/smash box photo finish 
*select tint spf 15 NC 44
*Mineralize Skin Finish Medium dark 
*lipgloss 
FIN!


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 30, 2008)

-Shower and blowdry 
-wash face/ teeth
-moisturize!
-do hair
-brush my teeth 
-almay concealer
-Bronzer
-curl lashes
-Lash blast mascara
-Lip balm
-Then I go get dressed and run out the door with a bagel.


----------



## girl507 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think my routine is pretty simple. I start off by applying mac prep and prime to my face. I don't ever use it on my forehead just because my forehead is flawless and I never put makeup on there. I don't think it is neccessary. Then I apply mac studiofix concealer in in nc35 on my acne scars. Next, I do my eyes. I use the loreal hip pot eyeliner or covergirl point plus and I apply it on the top of my eye and on the bottom. When I put it on the top I try and make sure that the line comes out thin and try to get the line as close to my eyelashes as possible. When I apply eyeliner on the bottom I got below the lashline not outside it so I rim it. Next I use imju fiberwig mascara and I apply a good couple of coats of that so I can get my lashes nice and long. And to top the look all off I add a bit of nars blush in gilda to my cheeks. Then if I want, I'll usually just take whatever random lipgloss i have. So there it is. My everyday look. Also I have true colors eyeshadows and I used them if I have one that matches my outfit nicely. I will use it before i put my eyeliner and mascara on.


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 18, 2008)

(I usually shower the night before so I don't have to blow dry my hair..)
-Wash face (Prascion Cleanser)
-Moisturize (Clinique Superdefense SPF25 face, Clinique All About Eyes Riche)
-Hair (curl with T3, straighten with Chi, ponytail/down whatever!! just let my moisturizer set)
-Prime face (Smashbox PPL)
-Foundation (MUFE HD)
-Concealer (under eyes only, Laura Mercier)
-Powder (MUFE HD or MAC MSFN)
-Brows
-Eye primer
-Depends on the day.. But eyes (liner+shadow, liner alone)
-Mascara
-Blush
-Highlight
-Lipgloss
-Perfume

fini!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 18, 2008)

wash face - Neova 
moisterize - neova w/ SPF 20
- I swich from BE or just a little concealer
- BE mineral vail or Studio Tech powder
- Heat up my eyelash curler w/ my blowdryer & curl lashes
- blacktrack fluidline w/ 266 brush
- a little bronzer (MAC)
- oragasm blush (Nars)
- mascara (mascara X MAC)
- Carmex lip balm (I'll put l/s or l/g over lip balm)
___________________________
Night time

- Wash face (Neova purifying skin cleanser)
- pat face with towel
- moiserize (neova or a shea butter)
- exfoliate 2x week w/ Neova microderm. scrub
- Lip balm (carmex)
- eye cream


----------



## peruvianprinces (Nov 21, 2008)

*wash face with avene cleanser
*moisturize with effaclar 
*chanel le blanc primer
*select cover up concealer nc20
*studiofix fluid nc25  (with 187 brush)
*blot pressed powder in medium (with 129)
*print eyeshadow on the crease (with 224)
*any light color on the lid (with 239)
*alamay black liner
*chanel inimitable mascara
*barbie (realdoll) lipstick
*emanuel ungaro gloss


----------



## Trace (Nov 21, 2008)

Fun post!

- Brush my teeth
- Shower
- hair
- wash my face
- eyes
- liner
- brows
- foundation (always after eyes)
- cheeks
- mascara
- fix+
- lips
- finish hair (because it's a process!)
- done

Peace out! I'm done!


----------



## Calhoune (Nov 21, 2008)

1. Realize that you're late and bolt out of bed shrieking
2. Wash face with random cleanser, use toner for acne prone skin, moisturize with something that has sunblock in it
3. Grab a sponge,  run it under the tap, squeeze excess out, slather foundation all over
4. Use one kind of concealer on zits, another under eyes
5. Lightly powder with translucent powder

6. Grab my makeup bag and RUN LIKE THE WIND TO THE SUBWAY

7. Sit in subway and apply blush, eyebrows, basic shadow and liner, mascara, lipbalm. Eyepoking and staring strangers are a must.


Repeat next day. 
I never learn >.> I loves my sleep too much <3


----------



## JenDoolster (Nov 21, 2008)

Let's see
1. Wash face and use toner (Lancome Confort wash and confort toner)
2. Moisturize with Beinfait Multi-Vital by Lancome
3. La Base Pro foundation primer by Lancome
4. Effacerness Medium Buff concealer under eyes (Lancome)
5.Teint Idole in Buff 2 with foundation brush (Lancome again, notice a trend?) 
6. Photogenic Loose Powder in Ligth buff with powder brush both Lancome
7. Ombre Perfector eyeshadow base wand by Lancome
8. The best part, my random application of whatever eyeshadow "vision" I have LOL.  Usually turns out 
9. Liner, usually black liquid artliner (Lancome) on top and black waterproof on bottom tearline. Then I always add colored eyeliner or eyeshadow with a thin brush.
10. Cils XL Mascara base (Lancome) and now I use and adore Lancome Oscillation mascara
11. Blush, color choice just is random 
12. Lip liner, lipstick and gloss
13. sometimes a touch of dual finish pressed powder in Neautral II

Ok with all of that obviously being Lancome I would like to say that I actually adore, love, dream about..... ok you get........ MAC!!! LOL  But being that I am a Lancome CM I kinda have to wear it (I love it too but it is not MAC).  and one more thing THANK GOD FOR GRATIS!! LOL.  
Jenna


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 23, 2008)

MORNING:
*Wash Face- Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser
*Moisturize- Principal Secret Advanced Continuous Moisture
*Apply Eye Cream- Dior HydraActive
*Prep Face- MAC Fix+
*Apply Foundation- MAC Studio Fix Fluid
*Set Foundation- MAC MSFn
*Apply Bronzer- Usually NARS Laguna
*Apply Blush- Usually NARS Orgasm
*Apply Eyeliner- Usually Teddy Eye Kohl for daytime
*Apply Mascara- L'Oreal Voluminous
*Apply Chapstick- Softlips
*Apply Lipgloss- Usually NARS Greek Holiday

I usually keep it that simple for daytime...if Im looking really, super tired I'll apply Dior Skinflash Radiance Booster under my eyes.

NIGHT:
*Remove Makeup- Ponds Cold Cream
*Wash Face- Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser
*Moisturize- Ponds Dry Skin Cream (savior for my dry, winter skin but too heavy for daytime & under makeup)
*Apply Eye Cream- Dior HyrdaActive

ONCE A WEEK:
*Exfloiate- St.Ives Invigorating Apricot Scrub

That was fun.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 24, 2008)

Cleanser: estee lauder "perfectly clean" 
Toner : estee lauder "soft clean" 
Moisturize: estee lauder Hydra complete
primer: mac prep.  and prime spf 50 
eye cream: befine avacado (I forgot the name)
Lips: Rosebud salve

*Let everything set*

Concealer: mac studio light sand 

NMSF Medium Dark where I will apply contour color & NMSF Medium where I will apply my highlight color: This technique gives me a fresh look.

Blush: (gingerly, angel, blushbaby, prism, cubic, tenderling) something matter and basic

Eyes: NMSF all over, shroom on the lid and browbone
Mascara (Lash stiletto, lash blash, colossal, xxl lash extension)

Lips: (some that works w/ the blushes)

FIX+ sometimes I haven't been reaching for it.


----------



## tragicromance13 (Dec 24, 2008)

-Shower
-Moisturize
-"do" eyebrows
-whatever eyelook im doing
-concealer
-foundation
-countour
-blush
-mascara
-lip product


----------



## Maranwic (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow! I just noticed this thread started back in '05....Still gonna play though!


- Brush Teeth

- Wash face with any random face wash ( or hand soap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

-Brow Gel/ Fill brows

- Mascara

- Lip Balm

- Tossle and tidy hair into a loose bun.


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 24, 2008)

1. Wash face 
2. Toner
3. Eye lotion
4. Face lotion
5. Primer
6. concealer
7. foundation
8. powder
9. eye shadows
10. liner
11. mascara
12. sculpting powder/bronzer
13. blush
14. lipstick
15. lipgloss


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2008)

this is what i do each morning when i'm going to work -

-wash face with la therapie clenser
-tone with la therapie toner
- moisturise with my elimis skin bliss capusuals
-apply foundation
-apply face powder
-apply udpp and brush my brows
- apply eyeshadow - i usually wear a lid colour, crese colour and highlight
-mascara
-blusher
lipstick or gloss - i'm weird and never wear both together!!

and that's me done!


----------



## anita22 (Jan 1, 2009)

This is pretty much my every day face. Gosh it seems like a lot when I write it all out, I hope it doesn't look like I'm wearing all of it!!

1. Wash face & moisturise with Neutrogena skincare products.

2. Do my hair. (I always do hair first as my skin is seriously oily so I like to do makeup last before I leave the house!)

3. Prime skin - Napoleon Auto Pilot primer.

4. Foundation - Studiofix Fluid applied with #187.

5. Concealer - Select cover-up

6. Brow gel - E.L.F. clear brow gel

7. Powder - Blot

8. Eye base - usually Bare Study paint pot or Bare Canvas paint

9. Eyeshadow - usually warm neutrals, favourites are Shroom, Naked Lunch & Romp

10. Eyeliner - Blacktrack fluidline on top lashes, Prestige eyeliner pencil on bottom

11. Mascara - usually Diorshow, but lately have been using MAC Plushlash

12. Brow powder - Brun eyeshadow

13. Blush - depends on eyes, but faves are Margin & Dame

14. Lips - either lipstick or gloss or both!


----------



## JoeyEmma (Jan 1, 2009)

1. Wash face with Avene cleanance cleanser
2. Follow with Dermalogica Daily microfoliant
3. Moisturise with Avene Light 
4. Get dressed while it sinks in
5. Use Clinique Pore Minimizer Instant Perfecter as primer
6. Apply concealer and blend- Bobbi Brown or Rimmel Hide the Blemish
7. Apply foundation- MUFE MV+ for best, Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse for work days
8. Apply CS Silica Powder
9. Apply Art Deco eye primer
10. Do blusher- loving Cargo The Big Easy ATM
11. Eyeshadow- nearly always use a wash of Shroom
12. Eyeliner- pencil or fluidline depending on mood, black or brown
13. Mascara- MF False Lash Effect
14. Lipgloss/ stick whatever I am in the mood for


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay here is my daily routine - 
In the shower I try to think about what colors I want to use , I try to make sure the makeup complimnets my outfit , I also wash my face with Cethaphil Cleaning Bar - I can't think of the exact name 

1-light weight lotion with spf 
2-Highlight color all over lid and up to brow bone 
3-eye shadow primer _ i like the way it feels with a powder bases not on my naked skin 
4-Lid color - something medium tone 
5- crease color -something dark tone 
6- blend colors together with 217 brush 
7- accent color on the middle of my lid -normally a lighter version of my lid color -blend a little more - even up the sides 
8-Mascara - at least two coats 
9- Use Select Tint  applied with foundation brush 
10 Concealer where I need it 
11-Blend with finger tips and sponge 
12 - Apply Blush - I try to get something that looks good with the shadow 
13 - make sure no visable lines 
14 If I have time apply lip liner and leave lips naked until I have eaten breakfast which I normally do when I am at work 
I do my makeup in about 20 minutes most days when I am headed off to work  , i do the same routine everyday I just switch the colors around , when I have more time I switch it up a little


----------



## radarlove (Jan 1, 2009)

Start with a clean face!

1. Aveda tinted moisturizer in Beechwood (with a drop of Jojoba oil added)
2. Concealer - whichever I'm using at the time
3. Fill in eyebrows with Brun e/s and an angled brush
4. Painterly p/p all over lid up to the brow
5. A matte e/s in the crease (usually Soft Brown <3)
6. Embark e/s to line upper lashline
7. A bit of NARS Zen blush on temples/cheekbones
8. Apply Tenderling blush
9. Curl lashes and apply mascara
10. Lip balm or some clear/light pink lipgloss

If I'm low on time I'll skip #5, 6 and/or 7.


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok this is going to take a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is how I do it on a regular day. When i work I wear a bit more make-up because my work requires that.

1.Shower
2. wash my face with Dermalogica Precleanse and then Dermalogica Special cleansing gel.
3. Use some face tonic all over the face.
4. Put on some Dermalogica Active Moist
5. Put on some Dermalogica Total eye care spf15
6. Get some MAC Prep+Prime spf50 on!
6. Now we're talking! put some MAC Blot Loose on, if I'm going to use a mineral foundation. otherwise I put the foundation on here.
7. Get some mineral foundation on!
8. Get some MAC select cover-up in NW30 or NW35 under my eyes.
Get some more of Blot loose on! (I have very oily skin so this is a must fo me to use it before and after)
9. Get some MAC PP on my lids, put some shadow on and if I'm up to it some eyeliner 2.
10. Mascara on lashes on shadow on my brows.
11. Contour the cheeks, if I have the time, or just put some blush on. I use mostly MAC Mineralize blush gentle.
12. Lipglass or lip liner+lipstick.

13. Run to the car!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 17, 2009)

Wash face (Origins Checks and Balances)
Toner (Sea Breeze Deep Clean Astringent)
Moisturize  (Origins Matte Scientist and Cetaphil moisturizing Lotion)

Prime skin (Avon MagiX Face Perfector SPF 20)
Concealer (Mac Studio Stick Concealer nw20)
Foundation (Mac Studio Fix fluid nw15 with a little Revlon color stay to make it lighter)
Blush (I've been using Nars Orgasm or Mac Dame a lot)
Bronzer (If I do use bronzer which is maybe twice a week, I love to use Warmed MSF)
Highlight (My loves are Mac lightscapade msf or Nars Albatross but I do use Mac beauty powders)
Powder (Mark's Matte-nificent Oil-Absorbing Powder)
Mascara (Avon Super shock which is amazingggg!)
Lipbalm: (rosebud salve)
Lipstick: (I've been using mac's funshine slimshine and hug me lipstick a lot)
Lipgloss: (wonderstuck lusterglass)


If I wear eyeshadow (this is on the go look):
Base (Updd and Painterly paint pot)
Lid: All that glitters and satin taupe 
crease: magnetic fields
highlight: shroom 
Liner: blacktrack fluidline


----------



## Jealous.Divine (Jan 31, 2009)

WOW~!~ 

You people do a lot everyday! No wonder everyone around me looks awesome and perfect, while I look like the kid with problem skin and whatever. Now I know the secret. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me, I get up at 8, and need to catch my ride at 8:30. The following is my 'makeup' routine, but keep in mind that I also have to brush my teeth, choose/wear my clothes, and put on contacts. (THAT IS A PAIN...takes like a gazillion years)

1. Clean face with washcloth. I don't bother with cleanser until night. As for toner, what toner?

2. Run to my room and put on my two moisturizers (sp?). One prescribed for covering pimples while another is regular cream. (Shiseido Pureness Line Moisturizing Gel-Cream)

3. Put on foundation and concealer respectively. (Use Laneige Dual-foundation, so I don't have to waste my time running around looking for other products)

4. Put Vaseline on lashes. (Sounds weird, but it kind of has the mascara effect while not making my eyelids look messy...which can be a pain when you need to get your ass out of the door in 2 min)

5. Put on lipbalm. (Shiseido The Skincare protective Lip Conditioner SPF 15)

That's all I put on, and I run out of the door. Man, I really need to wake up earlier, don't I?


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok my routine is split between morning and the night before. So i'll start then.

The night before:

1.) I take my usual hour long shower in which I use a specialty Keratin Shampoo first and while i let that sit for 5 min. I use Axe snake peel shower gel. I wash that out and I put in a random drugstore conditioner which I mixed with a little bit of blue hair dye (this keeps my hair white). I leave that in for 5 min. and for 3 of that I exfoliate my face with ProActiv Step 1 (it's too rough on my face out side the shower.)

2.) I put in either Beyond The Zone Frizz Zapper or Garnier Futris Sleek & Shine. I let my hair air-dry.

3.) I blow-dry whatever hair hasn't dried yet. Then I put in Ceramic Silk Thermal Protector. Next I section off my hair into 6 Sections and straighten my hair with my 1 inch Solia Flat iron.

The Next Morning:

1.) I use ProActiv toner and I allow it to sink in and apply moisturizer. Right now I'm using Lancome Aqua Fusion Cream.

2.) I apply Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch and wait 3 min.

3.) I apply concealer. JOEY Pure Pores Hide and Heal for acne and a concealer from a SUGAR Round The Clock Palette.

4.) Using a Sephora Foundation Brush I apply Lancome Teinte Idole Ultra in Buff 2. If I have streaks I buff it in with my Sonia Kashuk Flat Top Blusher Brush.

5.) I use Urban Decay Primer Potion on my eyelids from my lash line to my brow bone.

6.) I do my eye shadow using a combination of colors from Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box and Kat Von D Beethoven Palette. 

7.) I apply Femme Couture Gel Eyeliner in Black using Femme Couture Flat Eyeliner Brush to my upper lash line and my lower waterline.

8.) I use Lancome Cils Booster XL on one eye. Then I use Maybelline Lash Discovery for length and Lancome Hypnose for volume. I comb through and repeat steps for the other eye.

9.) I use Lancome Retractable Lip Brush to apply whatever Lip Gloss or Lip Stick I decide to use that day.

10.) Next I use a angled blush brush to contour my cheeks, apply blush and highlighter.

11.) Lastly I use that Sonia Kashuk Flat Top Blush Brush to buff in Femme Couture Flawless Touch Pressed Powder.

The Result Is...


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 31, 2009)

Face (my skin is normal to dry):
MSF Satinfinish Foundation or MSF
Studio Light for under eye & around lips
Contour: Emote or Harmony
Blush: Sunset beach Milani, Hushabye or Sunbasque
Highlight: BB Rose or Apricot Shimmerbrick
Fix+!!!
Lips: Tendertone/Lip Conditioner
Mascara

Thats really it ..anything else is just for fun.


----------



## themacbarbie (Apr 28, 2009)

Double Cleanse
Tone
Moisturize w/ Moisturelush 
Prime Lips w/TooFaced Shadow Insurance
Fill in brows w/ Concrete E/S & 208 brush 
MSFN in light all over lid w/ 239 
Naked lunch E/S in crease w/217 
Concrete E/S lined under eyes w/208 
Line top & waterline 
Mascara 
Studio Fix Fluid w/187 
Studio Fix concealer w/42
MSFN in light, w/181 
MSF soft & gentle on cheeks
then Alpha Girl 
Lollipop Loving L/S 
Bonus Beat L/G 

that is my everyday makeup


----------



## Tahti (Apr 28, 2009)

I like to do different faces for most days, but my most common look is pinup style.. so I'll describe that one ^_^

1. Cleanse face with Simple Cleanser and St. Ives Gentle Apricot Scrub, moisturize with Simple moisturizer
2. MOM & GOSH Primer
3. Conceal eyes with Illamasqua concealer in 105, prep with UDPP
4. Apply Vanilla over entire lid, Gesso on browbone, Crystal Avalanche just beneath the brow and on the inner corner, Fascinating on waterline, Blacktrack for the flick and a double dosage of Zoomblack ;D
5. Line brows with Fling and Omega
6. Illamasqua Light Liquid Foundation in 105 applied with kabuki brush, then Illamasqua pressed powder in 100 on top
7. Contour with Strada, and Coygirl for blush
8. Line lips with burgundy lip pencil, use MAC Red on top, and Russian red lipgloss. 

Ready to face the world! xD


----------



## gremlin (Apr 28, 2009)

My make-up changes everyday but I wear this most often.

1. Wash face with Clean&Clear Blackhead Scrub (it really works too!)
2. Body Shop Seaweed Pore Perfector on nose and Body Shop Vit. E eye cream around eyes.
3. Rimmel brightening primer.
4. Mineralize Satinfinish (with mineralize powder over it if I need more coverage.)
5. My blusher is MAC cream colour base in Virgin Isle.
6. Black Sleek gel eyeliner then Urban Decay Goddess eyeshadow over that.
5. Hmm, for my lips I usually use MAC Politely Pink or any drugstore light pink lipgloss.


----------



## n_c (Apr 28, 2009)

My daily makeup regimen: after cleansing and moisturising 

1. TFSI/ UDPP to prep lids
2. Wedge e/s all over lid up to crease and naked lunch e/s to highlight brow bone.
3. mascara and comb crazy brows with clear mascara
4. Cargo liquid foundation with 190
5. conceal with lift concelaer (MUFE) 
6. set with MUFE super mat powder, not everyday though
7. aquaphor on lips usually, when i get to work i throw on hug me l/s and vgv l/g

When i have more time i will add liquid liner and blush (if i wear it everyday, blush will cause some reaction on my cheek area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 1, 2009)

1. Wash face-  Neutrogena Acne Stress Control Power-foam wash
2. Moisturize- Shiseido Extra Smooth Sun Protection Cream or Biodroga Moisturizing Formula (depending on season)
3. Foundation- MAC Hyperreal foundation w/187 (I switch it up with BE mineral foundation)
4. Concealer- Sonia Kashuk Hidden Agenda Concealer Palette for undereye circles, Laura Mercier for blemishes 
5. Set foundation- MSFN in medium plus
6. Eyeshadow- MAC eye PP, Bare Study PP as a base, neutral colors such as Stila Golden Glow Trio, Mulch, Espresso, Print, Woodwinked, etc...
7. Eyeliner- Jordana Fabu Liner in 01 black or Clinique Quickliner
8. Mascara- Benefit Get Bent
9. Blush- Either NARS Orgasm, MAC Dame, or Margin.
10. Highlight- MAC Blonde MSF or NARS Albatross
11. Lips- Burts Bees lip balm, MAC Blankety w/ NARS Striptease or MAC Brave w/ Posh It Up.


----------

